# Android 4.4.2 dictation bug?



## Xkar83 (Jun 3, 2014)

I seem to be having a problem that I can't find corroboration for anywhere. When I'm playing music, normally clicking the "dictate" button on the keyboard during text entry would pause the music, allow me to dictate, then begin music again when the dictation is done. This worked for me consistently in 4.2 (as it should have) on my N7 2012. I'm using the tablet in a car install, so this is quite useful.

Thing is, I just upgraded to a N7 2013 for the car, and in the process upgraded both the 2012 and 2013 to 4.4.2. BOTH of them now have a bug where music will pause for half a second, but then begin playing again immediately over dictation. In the car, the stereo is much too loud to dictate over it.

Has anyone else noticed this bug? I'm getting it on both devices, both running their respective stock Google images, so I can only reasonably assume it's a 4.4 bug and not something specific to my config. Anyone know where I'd even report something like this?


----------

